# Cool Underground Town in Australia, Check It Out!



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2015)

Coober Pedy is the only underground town in the world, and it's located in Australia.  Check it out!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

That is cool but that underground "fault" would worry me.  BTW I have been in those kind of temps right here in Arizona.  It was 128 in Lake Havasu in 1994.  It gets just under 120 frequently.  Death Valley Calif had a 134 degree day and it is the highest temp reached in the western hemisphere.


----------



## merlin (May 25, 2015)

Interesting video SB but like Jim I would worry about the fault line, and life in a house without windows I would find difficult. A fun place to have a beer though especially when its that's hot at ground level.


----------



## Warrigal (May 26, 2015)

I've stayed at Coober Pedy twice. The first time was with a coach load of teenage girls. We were coming home from Alice Springs and camping out every night in tents. At CP we didn't pitch the tents because we had a space allocated to us that was simply  a rectangular block cut into the chalky rock. It was open on one side with no door etc. The worst feature was the dust that the kids kicked up with their feet. It was rather choking.

The second time was a coach holiday with other seniors. We stayed in the hotel and had a choice of above or below ground rooms. We took underground and when the lights were off it was literally pitch black, day or night. Still, if you aren't claustrophobic, it is an interesting experience as long as you have an electric torch handy.

There are two other iconic opal towns worth a visit -Lightning Ridge and White Cliffs, both in NSW. Each looks a bit like a moonscape.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2015)

Well I wouldn't want to live there, it's waaaaay too far below ground, but that said the homes remind me of the Cave houses which are dotted around Spain...I've got a few friends who own and live in them, and like the guy says in the video..it is soundproof..and if you want another room, you just knock a wall through. We even have Cave House Bars..but they don't go anywhere nearly as deep as those Australian places.

 We did consider buying one before we bought our Casa..and I still would be interested now, but definitely nowhere near any fault lines.. :eek1:


----------



## Cookie (May 26, 2015)

Very interesting video and not so far fetched to me, as some of our downtown shopping malls go underground 2 and 3 stories, as well as our subway system down several levels. New York has a whole network of  tunnels and spaces that are many stories below ground as well, including their subway system, so it is not so unusual.  But I think I would feel claustrophobic actually living underground and be nervous about the fault lines too.  Only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2015)

Pendleton, Oregon has a great "underground", which was created to keep the Chinese workers out of sight in the 1800's and into the 1900's (they were "tolerated" during the day but had better not be seen at night).  We took a tour through the passages and rooms a few years ago...there were dormitories, stores, opium dens, bordellos, laundries, butcher shops, bakeries, etc.

The Ozkonak underground city in Cappadocia was pretty interesting, too, except I kept cracking my head when passing through doors.  I'd post some pictures but my $#!*^!$# computer won't let me.


----------



## Glinda (May 26, 2015)

I went to an elaborate underground bar in the Dominican Republic but that's a far cry from actually living underground.  I couldn't do it.  I like lots of natural light.  And if it's hot . . . well, that's what air conditioning and BEER are for!


----------



## Warrigal (May 26, 2015)

The Viet Cong lived underground for years during the war. Last year we visited an area that was controlled by the Americans and saw the tunnels but hubby and I could not go underground (too old and too fat). The tunnels included underground kitchens and areas for treating the sick. Babies were born down there. People became sick for lack of sunlight and proper nutrition.

IMO only moles should live underground for any length of time.


----------

